# Oh my!!



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry, its a pdf file.

http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk/userfiles/Lacy%20Sweater(1).pdf


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

that is so sweet


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

That is sweet. 
Actually PDF files are the best.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

That is very pretty. 
I prefer the PDF files - thanks for posting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I can see that motif ... on a me-sized sweater's upper arms!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

That is lovely sacol thank you. Also thank you for the pdf. I cannot download any other kind :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

So cute,thanks for the link. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks from me too. Lovely little jumper


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

That is a keeper! What a beautiful little sweater! Thanks.


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

I have made that sweater for my niece's birthday in an off-white and it was beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute, thanks.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is adorable.... thanks for the find.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Adorable! Thank you


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

I made that sweater in a periwinkle sweater for my granddaughter. We both loved the way it turned out.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

sacol said:


> Sorry, its a pdf file.
> 
> http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk/userfiles/Lacy%20Sweater(1).pdf


I used to be able to open pdf files & lately I cannot. tried several times to re download the adobe reader without success. any sugestions. I dont know what happened. this is since we had the major power failure....may or may not be related. thank you


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the link it is a beautiful sweater, please do not be sorry that it is PDF I prefer that it makes my life easier


----------



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

mambo22 I use Foxit at work to download pdf files. Its free. http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/

If people have slow connections then pdf files take ages to load so it is easier for them to just go to a link to look at pattern first.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, thank you for the link.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my! is right! I've never wanted to knit a kid's sweater...but this one might entice me to! I don't even have a kid that size in my life, but I'd have it on hand ready to go when I do! Stay tuned....


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

sacol said:


> mambo22 I use Foxit at work to download pdf files. Its free. http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/
> 
> If people have slow connections then pdf files take ages to load so it is easier for them to just go to a link to look at pattern first.


thank you
I tried downloading this but doesnt work either. might have to call a technician.


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

thank's for sharing. It is too cute.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> I tried downloading this but doesnt work either. might have to call a technician.


Before shelling out cash that might better be spent on yarn, try uninstalling Adobe completely from your computer and then reinstalling it from the Adobe website. For help, try asking prismaticr - a very computer-savvy and helpful KP member.

OR, you can try downloading the Word 97-2003 attachment here:


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Just happen to have this book in my arsenal and have knitted the Star sweater for my Grandson. The book is worth every penny spent.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> mambo22 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried downloading this but doesnt work either. might have to call a technician.
> ...


thank you. i am able to read this. I played most of day on computer trying to reset things. I downloaded a different browser & was able to reinstall adobe reader through that but it is more complicated that the firefox that I was using.


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Love it. Happy knitting kk


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just adorable, thank you :-D


----------

